
What's Hiding Inside Egypt's Great Pyramid? Tiny Robots May Find Out - DrScump
https://www.livescience.com/61435-great-pyramid-mysterious-voids.html
======
ggm
After the robot and the inflatable blimp die, future archeologists will be
able to show that the Ancient Egyptians invented WiFi and discovered Helium,
but not entirely able to explain how Horus used them to convey kings to the
afterlife.

Is the soul carried in the blimp, or dragged by the robot?

------
qubex
I’m hoping archaeologists will finally find something that has undoubtedly
been inside the Great Pyramid since it was built that they can carbon-date.
There’s a surprisingly large amount of fairly circular thinking involved in
dating some of the more impressive monuments in at the Giza Plateau, and
though for sure the conspiracy theory/aliens built ‘em theories are bunk, I am
really looking forward to breaking out of the loops with objective external
validation.

~~~
oh_sigh
Agreed upon chronologies only differ by ~300 years over a period of ~5000
years - is carbon dating precise enough to even narrow that down for us?

~~~
DrScump
Carbon dating can only be used on carbon-based life and its residues, not on
the building materials.

~~~
sandworm101
lots of building materials contain bits of organic material. Glues, dyes,
wood, perhaps bits of people. A big enough chunk of wood can also sometimes be
linked to a specific year via tree rings. Such a combination of carbon and
non-carbon dating techniques is about as reliable as we can every hope.

------
MBCook
The most recent episode of Nova, where they watched the process to find these
voids, was very interesting.

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/ancient/cosmic-ray-
muons-r...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/ancient/cosmic-ray-muons-reveal-
hidden-void-in-the-great-pyramid/)

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
I can't wait to watch this, thanks for sharing!

------
blackrock
I always wondered if we could create some type of neutrino scanning device.

Neutrinos passes through most matter like nothing. You need a super large
underground water tank to detect it.

One side of the pyramid would have the emitter. The other side, would have the
receptor. And you bombard the pyramid with trillions and trillions of
neutrinos, and collect the statistics. Then from this, it might help you
formulate an image, and allow you to see what is inside the pyramid.

The next question is: How do you create a neutrino?

According to this video, it seems you can make a neutrino beam from a particle
accelerator.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_xWDWKq1CM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_xWDWKq1CM)

Again, IANAPS, I am not a particle scientist.

~~~
ebosi
A study using essentially your idea was published in Nature recently:

[https://www.nature.com/news/cosmic-ray-particles-reveal-
secr...](https://www.nature.com/news/cosmic-ray-particles-reveal-secret-
chamber-in-egypt-s-great-pyramid-1.22939)

They found a previously unknown 30-meter void inside the Great Pyramid.

~~~
robin_reala
Yep, muon tomography is a thing. Scientists also use them to visualise this
interiors of volcanos (for example).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon_tomography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon_tomography)

------
audio1001
This article is garbage by the third sentence. Only "evidence" Khufu built the
pyramid is the forged cartouche in the "relieving chamber" of the "King's
chamber." The entire history is predicated on its supposed authenticity.

------
Graham24
I hope it's Bayek

------
jandrese
What's hiding in the article? Maybe we can use tiny robots to drive over to
the server rack and hit the reset switch.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I think the robots send their lower paid servants to do such tasks nowadays.

------
paulcole
If there's ever been a more gift-wrapped Nicolas Cage movie plot I haven't
seen it.

~~~
strictnein
"I'm going to steal the great pyramid of Giza"

~~~
acheron
Gritty reboot of Carmen Sandiego?

~~~
sthu11182
reboot of stargate

------
antishatter
Eh nothin

------
vtange
When the inevitable day comes when we fully and thoroughly finish scanning
every nook and cranny of the Pyramids, I wonder if they will be able to
maintain their novelty? Will tourists eventually cast the place aside as "been
there, seen it all" once technology has fully mapped the place?

~~~
colemannugent
I think "VR tourism" could be a pretty cool thing if large scale 3D mapping of
interesting places takes off. I imagine it to be a little like a more
immersive "Street View" from Google Maps.

You could walk through all of the strange passages of the pyramids one minute
and then be looking at Earth from the surface of the moon the next.

~~~
irrational
To be honest, Google Street Maps and Google Earth already do this for me.
There are a lot of places that I've wanted to visit, but after seeing them on
Google Earth I've found that my desire to visit such places is gone. I look at
it as a cheap form of tourism without the risk of pick-pockets ;-)

However, I still want to travel and experience places that are not man-made. I
love to hike and there are trails all over the world I'd like to explore.

